# ADGA Nubian/LaMancha cross conformation?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

What do you think of this girl? Someone wants to trade her for my mini LaMancha doeling. What are your opinions? She is 8 months in this pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. I think she is a pretty girl (my favorite RG mix  ) 
She has nice length, and nice rear leg angulation.. She could use more brisket and her rump is a bit steep.. She has a level topline, but could use some more depth of body (that could come with age.. She is young yet  ) 
If you can breed her to a buck strong in those areas then I say go for it! She's a cute little thing 

BTW I LOVE her ears


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Post a picture of your girl. Try and set her up. Then we could tell you which is the better of the 2.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I just love those numanchas! They're one of my favorite crosses. I like the earless/Roman nose combos they can have


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't have a good picture of her to show you/:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you take one and post it?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

It fell through. She was way too far from us


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a bummer


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know/: she looked precious


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay I have decided I'm going for it lol Idc how far she is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!  you sound like me  hehe!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a true goat-a-holic


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How could you not...the face is precious


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a set of Numancha does...huge heavy roman noses and elf ears. They look more like hair sheep than goats!


----------

